

Now here's my domain name generator - nerfhammer
http://www.dotcomroulette.com/

======
olefoo
This is better and more usable than the brute force generator posted
yesterday.

If you start using it to generate new domain names from high ranking keywords
you might be able to build a monetizable tool.

~~~
nerfhammer
I trained the generator on domains from the crunchbase data set, so they
should (presumably) be somewhat higher quality than average

